# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  Rinyukai indonesia super koi show 2012

## sbw

Rinyukai Indonesia Super Koi Show 2012  Balai Kartini Jakarta 1-3 juni 2012

Mohon dukunganya ya om om semua yg cakep  ::  let`s enjoy the show....  :Peace: .

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TETEN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

> Sebagai newbie...akan mencoba mendukung.....


Sama, om...siap datang buat dukungannya. semoga sukses, om sbw

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> tambah mantap aja nih.......
> 
> hidup koi indonesia...........


arek arek suroboyo.... ditunggu partisipasinya ya  :Welcome:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

> Biar makin mantap, di acara show nanti, kita akan adakan seminar dengan topik *"How To Maintain Your Koi Pond With Good Biological Approach"* oleh *Mark Krupka* dari *United State of America.* 
> 
> Mark Krupka sendiri adalah Presiden dari *National Association of Pond Professionals*, USA. Dia akan membawakan topik yang sangat menarik ini, mengenai desain biological sistem, pengoperasiannya, dan kontrolnya serta penggunaan microbiologi. Dia sudah berpengalaman lebih dari 20 tahun.
> Lebih jauh tentang Mark Krupka bisa dibaca pada link ini : 
> MARK KRUPKA
> 
> Mungkin acara seminar ini akan diadakan pada hari Jumat nya waktu fish entry. Jadi sementara ikan2 dimasukkan, kita akan berdiskusi tentang ini.


Acaranya menarik banget..sangat sayang utk dilewatkan...mesti ikutan hadir neh...semoga sukses buat panitia...salam

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Link ke salah satu cuplikan di Liputan 6 SCTV pagi ini :
http://tv.liputan6.com/main/read/3/1...lar-lomba-koi-

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rwendi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Websitenya ga jalan.


Under construction om  :Whistle:

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> oom, sewa VAT ikut disc 20% ga utk early bird?


Om Kerogawa, pada awalnya panitia ingin memberikan discount juga untuk sewa vat, namun setelah dikalkulasi, dengan agak berat hati sewa vat belum dapat di discount.

Untuk diketahui, dari lebih 4000m2 space yang kita sewa, kemungkinan besar kita akan menambah lagi 1300m2 untuk area penjurian khusus ikan up to 50cm. Jadi total space yang kita sewa adalah lebih dari 5300m2. Semuanya dilakukan untuk memberikan yang *terbaik* untuk para pecinta koi.

Kita sangat mengharapkan partisipasi dari teman-teman sekalian untuk dapat mensukseskan event akbar ini. Tidak tanggung-tanggung, kita ingin negara kita dikenal sebagai negara yang menyelenggarakan koi show dengan fish entry *TERBESAR* dalan sejarah!!! *World Guiness Record* saudara-saudara  :First:   Dengan *doa restu dan dukungan* dari sodara sekalian, kami *YAKIN* kita dapat mencapai target ini  :Pray2:  Mari kita bergandengan tangan, bahu membahu, kesampingkan semua ego dan bersama-sama kita membawa nama negara kita agar harum di seluruh dunia. Kita buktikan bahwa *Indonesia Bisa !!!* 

Di negara Jepang sendiri, gaung Super Koi Show sudah sangat kuat dan para breeder sangat antusias dengan show ini. Catatan tersendiri untuk kita, kenapa jumlah juri dari Jepang jadi sedemikian banyak. Karena kali ini mereka sendiri yang minta agar dapat berpartisipasi dalam show ini.

Dengan skala show yang sedemikian besar, perkenankan kami dalam kesempatan ini untuk menyampaikan bahwa kami memerlukan bantuan dari saudara-saudara sekalian agar dapat menjadi bagian dari panitia sukarela. Jadilah bagian dari momen yang tidak akan terlupakan. Mohon torehkan nama Anda pada daftar panitia sukarela...siapapun Anda, penghobi koi, pecinta koi, maniak koi, newbie...silakan bergabung, jangan malu-malu ataupun segan. Kita belajar bersama. Never ending learning. Yukkk mariiii...

Daftar panitia sukarela :
1. ............
2. ............
3. ............

Welcome aboard  :Yo:

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Om Handy ... as always, i'm ready to help
> 
> Daftar panitia sukarela :
> 1. Alvin H. (Waterkeeper)
> 2. ............
> 3. ............


Saya juga mendaftar jadi panitia sukarela bareng om Alvin...Ayo mana koiser yg lain, maree..

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

> Ada gosip  Rinyukai indonesia super koi show 2012 biaya pendaptaranya "MAHAL" . 
> Biaya Pendaftaran Rinyukai Indonesia Super Koi Show "TIDAKLAH MAHAL" dan masih sesuai dengan layaknya standar show2 Koi di Indonesia hingga saat ini. Tempat penyelenggaraan show kita adalah yg terbaik di Indonesia. Pendaftaran sebelum 1 Juni mendapat diskon 20%. Silahkan daftar ke : [email protected] atau online di : http://koishow.koi-s.org
> 
> BIAYA PENDAFTARAN
> Up to 15 cm : Rp 200.000,-
> 16  20 cm : Rp 250.000,-
> 21  25 cm : Rp 300.000,-
> 26  30 cm : Rp 350.000,-
> 31  35 cm : Rp 400.000,-
> ...


Siappp entry Dan pastI entry...

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> mnrt penerawangan teman2 pada gak yakin ahhhhh..... emang pajar makan kentanggggg... hahahahha


Heheheehehe  ::  pajar demenya beli satenya ditambahin kentang  :Peace:  ....

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

thank you om buat regulasi nya...

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine



----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

. Ψ  b-) .         
   |/.>.              
   |_/ \_  í s t í m è w ã

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

nda ada ochiba yaaaa.....mau nyari yang muangstep :Sing:

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Ueno nya maknyussss  :Becky:

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Persiapan di arena Show Jumat 15 Juni 2012,

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Persiapan entry Kois size up to 15 cm - 50 cm ( dalam plastik ) di pagi hari,

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

selamat dan sukses to all the Crew... :Painkiller:

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Oleh-oleh candid video dikit tentang Sakai team menghandle ikan besar, dalam video ini seekor Asagi ukuran sekitar 90cm

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

